# هل يسوع غير الآب الذي في السماء



## حب وسلام (6 أكتوبر 2006)

من هو يسوع 
 هل هو الله  ام انه انسان اي من لحم ودم  انسي وفي هذا الجسد تجسدت روح الله
وما الحكمة من تجسد روح الله في جسد انسان ان كان كذلك
ومن هو الآب الذي في السماء وهل سجد له يسوع 
من هو الروح القدس وماالذي يميزهم عن بعض 
هل الآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد ان كانو واحد فلماذا ندعو ثلاثة ما الحكمة من ذلك


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> من هو يسوع


 
كلمة الله المتجسد



> هل هو الله ام انه انسان اي من لحم ودم انسي وفي هذا الجسد تجسدت روح الله


 
هو كلمة الله و تجسد فى شكل انسان



> وما الحكمة من تجسد روح الله في جسد انسان ان كان كذلك


 
ان يفدى الجنس البشرى و يخلصه من الخطية



> ومن هو الآب الذي في السماء


 
الاب هو اقنوم الوجود لجوهر الاله



> وهل سجد له يسوع


 
لا



> من هو الروح القدس وماالذي يميزهم عن بعض


 
هو روح الله و اقنوم فى الثالوث و يتميز عن الاب و الابن فى العمل فقط



> هل الآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد ان كانو واحد فلماذا ندعو ثلاثة ما الحكمة من ذلك


 
لا نقول ثلاثة بل نقول جوهر واحد و ذات واحدة له شخصيات متمايزة فى نفس الجوهر

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## assia (6 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9089
الإجابة هنا اختي


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

التجسد والحلول هل توجد عليها امثلة في العهد القديم ؟!

وعقيدة التجسد والحلول الا تعتبر من الافكار الوثنية للامم القديمة 
كما عند بعض طوائف الهنود؟!


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*أنت مرة أخري*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أعتقد السؤال الأول *
*قد أجابه الأخ الحبيب فادي بأجابة مختصرة ومفيدة*
*وأيضاً *
*الأخت المباركة أسيا أجابتة أجابة وأسعة ومفيدة*

*الله معكم ويبارككم*​ 

*أما أنت يا أخ ماهر ها نحن نلتقي مرة أخري*
*وسؤالك بصراحة حلو وجامد*


*السؤال الأول*
*


ماهر قال:



			التجسد والحلول هل توجد عليها امثلة في العهد القديم ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
التجسد والحلول بشكله الفعلي الذي حدث منذ الفين سنة لم يكن موجوداً قبل
ولكن هناك رموز كثيرة في العهد القديم تؤكد أنه سيحدث 
منها وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر
في ظهوره لمنوح وأمراته -والدي شمشون-​ 
يقول الكتاب المقدس
وكانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ صَرْعةَ، مِنْ قبـيلةِ دانَ اَسمُهُ مَنوحُ، وكانَتِ اَمرأتُهُ عاقِرًا
فتراءَى ملاكُ الرّبٌ للمرأةِ وقالَ لها: أنتِ عاقِرٌ، لكنَّكِ سَتَحمِلينَ وتَلِدينَ اَبنًا
والآنَ فاَنتَبِهي لا تشربـي خمرًا ولا مُسكِرًا ولا تأكُلي شيئًا حَرَّمَتْهُ الشَّريعةُ، 
لأنَّكِ سَتَحمِلينَ وتَلِدينَ اَبنًا شَعرُهُ لا يُقَصَّ، لأنَّهُ يكونُ نَذيرًا لله مِنْ بَطنِ أمِّهِ، وهوَ يَبدأُ بِخلاصِ بَني إِسرائيلَ مِنْ أيدي الفِلسطيِّينَ 
فجاءتِ المَرأةُ وقالَت لِزَوجِها:جاءَني رَجُلٌ مَنظَرُهُ كمَنظَرِ ملاكِ الله. مُرهِبٌ جِدُا، فما سَألْتُهُ مِنْ أينَ هوَ، ولا هوَ أخبَرَني باَسمِهِ، 
وقالَ لي: سَتَحبَلينَ وتَلدينَ اَبنًا. والآنَ لا تشربـي خمرًا ولا مُسكِرًا، ولا تأكُلي شيئًا حَرَّمَتْهُ الشَّريعةُ، لأنَّ الصَّبـيَ يكونُ نَذيرًا لله مِنْ بَطنِ أمِّهِ إلى يومِ وفاتِهِ
فصلَّى مَنوحُ إلى الرّبٌ وقالَ: أتوسَّلُ إليكَ ربِّـي أنْ يعودَ رَجُلُ الله الـذي أرسَلْتَهُ إلينا كي يُعلِمَنا ما نعمَلُ بالصَّبـيٌ المَولودِ". 
فسَمِعَ الله دُعاءَ مَنوحَ، فجاءَ مَلاكُ الله ثانيةً إلى المَرأةِ وهيَ في الحقلِ، ولم يكُن زَوجُها معَها.
فجاءتِ المَرأةُ مُسرِعةً وأخبَرَت زوجَها وقالَت لَه: تَراءَى ليَ الرَّجُلُ الـذي أتاني في ذلِكَ اليومِ
فقامَ مَنوحُ وتَبِـعَ اَمرأتَهُ وجاءَ إلى الرَّجُلِ وسألَهُ: أأنتَ الرَّجُلُ الـذي تكَلَّمَ معَ اَمْرَأتي؟فأجابَ: أنا هوَ  
فقالَ مَنوحُ: والآنَ إذا تحَقَّقَ قولُكَ، فكيفَ يَجبُ أنْ نَتَصرَّفَ في أمرِ الصَّبـيِّ؟ وماذا نعمَلُ بهِ؟
فقالَ لَه ملاكُ الرّبٌ: لِتَمتَنعِ اَمرأتُكَ عَنْ جميعِ ما قُلتُ لها أنْ تَمتَنعَ عَنهُ: فلا تَذُقْ ما يَخرُجُ مِنَ الكرمةِ، ولا تشربْ خمرًا ومُسكِرًا، 
ولا تأكُلْ شيئًا حَرَّمَتْهُ الشَّريعةُ، بل لِتَعمَلْ بِكُلٌ ما أمرتُ بهِ. 
فقالَ لَه ملاكُ الرّبٌ: حتـى لو أبقَيتَني، فلا آكُلُ مِنْ خُبزِكَ، أمَّا إذا شِئتَ أنْ تُقَدِّمَ مُحرَقةً، فقَدِّمْها للرّبٌ. ولم يكُن مَنوحُ يَعلمُ أنَّهُ ملاكُ الرّبٌ.
فسألَهُ مَنوحُ: ما اَسمُكَ؟ حتـى إذا تَمَ قولُكَ نُكرِمَكَ. 
فأجابَه: لِماذا تسألُ عَنِ اَسمي واَسمي عجيبٌ؟
فأخذَ مَنوحُ جَدْيَ المعَزِ والتَّقدِمةَ وقدَّمَها للرّبٌ على الصَّخرةِ، فعَمِلَ الملاكُ عملاً عجيبًا ومَنوحُ وزَوجَتُهُ يَنظرانِ. 
فكانَ عِندَ اَرتفاعِ اللَّهيبِ عَنِ المذبَحِ نحوَ السَّماءِ أنَّ ملاكَ الرّبٌ صَعِدَ في لَهيبِ المذبَحِ ومَنوحُ وزَوجَتُهُ 
يَنظرانِ فسقطا على وجهَيهِما إلى الأرضِ.
ولم يَعُدْ ملاكُ الرّبٌ يتَراءَى لِمَنوحَ وزَوجَتِهِ، فعَلِمَ مَنوحُ مِنْ ذلِكَ أنَّهُ ملاكُ الرّبٌ
فقالَ لاَمرأتِهِ: سَنموتُ لأنَّنا رأينا الله. 
فأجابَتْهُ: لو أنَّ الرّبَ أرادَ أنْ يُميتَنا لما قَبِلَ مِنْ أيدينا مُحرَقةً وتَقدِمةً، ولا كانَ أرانا جميعَ ما رَأينا، ولما أسمَعَنا ما سَمعناهُ الآنَ. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​هنا أنا لم أورد هذا الأصحاح من الكتاب المقدس لمجرد السرد ولكن ....
لأوضح لك ما أنت سأئل

هنا وفي هذا الأصحاح يظهر وبقوة رمز التجسد ​ 
فالله أراد أن يتكلم مع منوح وأمرأته
فظهر لهما ولكن من المستحيل أن يري أحد الله ويعيش
فهنا الله ظهر في هيئة ملاك الرب لكي يستطيعوا أن يروه
ولكن هو الله كما ذكر منوح 
فقالَ لاَمرأتِهِ: سَنموتُ لأنَّنا رأينا الله. 
وأيضاً من ذكر الأسم
فأجابَه: لِماذا تسألُ عَنِ اَسمي واَسمي عجيبٌ؟
ويذكر في نبوة أشعياء عن المسيح يسوع بعملة وأسمه
لأنَّهُ يولَدُ لَنا ولَدٌ ويُعطَى لَنا اَبنٌ وتكونُ الرِّئاسةُ على كَتِفِهِ. يُسمَّى باَسمِ عجيبٍ، 
ويكونُ مُشيرًا وإلهًا قديرًا وأبًا أبديُا ورئيسَ السَّلامِ. 

أدركت ما أنا قاصده
فالله لم يتجسد مطلقاً قبل أن يتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء يتأنس
فقبل هذا 
كان يظهر في صور مختلفة ليتحدث مع الإنسان ويشعره بقربه له
وأيضاً ليهئ الفكر البشري لفكرة التجسد​ 
والأمثلة كثيرة
 ولكني قلت هذا المثل الموضح في الأصحاح الثالث عشر من سفر القضاة
لتفهم ما أنا أقصد​
​ 
 
السؤال الثاني
* 


ماهر قال:


> وعقيدة التجسد والحلول الا تعتبر من الافكار الوثنية للامم القديمة
> كما عند بعض طوائف الهنود؟!


 
*أولاً ما هي العقيدة الوثنية*​*أتعلم أن البشر الذين يعبدون الوثن أو التمثال*
*هم لايعبدون التمثال هذا أنما*
*هما في أعتقادهم وتفكيرهم *
*متأكدون ان الله ليس هذا التمثال*
*ولكن الله خالق الكون *
*يدخل في هذا التمثال كي يحادثهم وهم يستطيعون التقرب له*
*فهمني*
*يعني هما مدركين ان الله من المستحيل أن يروه فهو الأله الجبار خالق الكون كله*
*فكيف يرونه أنما هم يستطعون ذلك عندما يتخفي أو يدخل هذا الأله الجبار في ذلك التمثال *
*ليروه ويعبدوه*
*أوك*

*فهذا لم يؤثر علي فكرة التجسد*
*أنما يقويها*
*فكل البشر متأكدون أن الله لايراه أحد ويعيش*
*فلذالك كانوا يتقربون له في هيئة التمثال*
*وهذا من محض تفكيرهم*
*أما الأن نحن نتقرب الي الله *
*بواسطة المسيح*
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*
*أمين*​*سلام*​​


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا اهلا بعودة الامير ، طيب  ممكن اسأل سؤال رزل اشويه 

انت اقلت الي بيشوف ربنا بيموت طيب الي شافوا المسيح 

الرب ليه ما ماتوش ؟! والي ايشوفه في الحلم  حيموت لانه 

واحد صاحبي بيقول انه شافه في الحلم ؟! 

واعذرني على جهلي


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً حبيبي ماهر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



ماهر قال:


> اولا اهلا بعودة الامير


*شكراً حبيبي ماهر*​ 


ماهر قال:


> طيب ممكن اسأل سؤال رزل اشويه
> انت اقلت الي بيشوف ربنا بيموت طيب الي شافوا المسيح
> الرب ليه ما ماتوش ؟!


*كدة يا حبيبي أنت مفهمتش أنا قلت أية*
*أقرأ المشاركة السابقة بتمعن*
*الله ظهر في الجسد*
*كي يحيا كل من أمن به*
*وأيضاً*
*المسيح له المجد كناسوت*
*أخفي قوة اللاهوت*
*كي يفدي كل البشر*​ 


ماهر قال:


> والي ايشوفه في الحلم حيموت لانه
> واحد صاحبي بيقول انه شافه في الحلم ؟!


*بالإيمان نري أمور لاتري*
*وكمان واحد ربنا عايز يظهرله *
*هيموتة يعني*
*هو بيحبة وعايز يوصله رسالة وصلهاله بالطريقة ال هيفهما صحبك*
*ومش كل واحد مسيحي ومأمن *
*هيشوف المسيح له المجد في الحلم*
*كل واحد ربنا بيكلمة بالطريقة ال هيفهمها*
*أنا مثلاً*
*لما ربنا يحب يوصلي رسالة أوأجابة لسؤال أنا سألته مثلاً أو رد علي طلب*
*بيكلمني عن طريق الكتاب المقدس*
*كل واحد حسب إيمانه*
*فهمني*​ 


ماهر قال:


> واعذرني على جهلي


*جهل أية*
*دة أنت حبيبي*
*ولا تزعل يا عم*
*عذرتك*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> ​*أنا مثلاً*
> *لما ربنا يحب يوصلي رسالة أوأجابة لسؤال أنا سألته مثلاً أو رد علي طلب*
> *بيكلمني عن طريق الكتاب المقدس*
> *كل واحد حسب إيمانه*
> *فهمني*​


 

ياغشاش وانا كمان بعمل كده بس لما اقول لحد عن اني اجد الاجابة بهذه الطريقة بيسخروا مني لانها مش طريقة علمية للبحث والدلالة.


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*متهربش*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



			
				ماهر;98650 قال:
			
		

> ياغشاش وانا كمان بعمل كده بس لما اقول لحد عن اني اجد الاجابة بهذه الطريقة بيسخروا مني لانها مش طريقة علمية للبحث والدلالة.


 
*انا غشاش الله يسمحك*
*ههههه*​ 
*لا بأمانة دة أنا ال بعمله*
*وعلشان أنا مأمن بكدة*
*ربنا بيرد علي كدة*
*والله يعلم أني صادق*
*وال ما يصدق بلاش يعني*
*يعني هو كدة هيضمرك*
*لا طبعاً *
*أفعل ما أنت تفهمه وتدرك معناه*​ 
*ولكن *
*يا أخ ماهر*
*أنت مقولتليش أنت فهمت ال أنا جوبتك بيه والا لاء*
*رد عليا ولو كنت فهمت متهربش*
*من كلمة شكراً*
*ههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## حب وسلام (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوريين حبايبي على الردود , وعلى لطفكم
قرأت في العهد الجديد 
في انجيل متىالاصحاح السادس والعشرون 28
فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جدا حتى الموت امكثوا هاهنا واسهروا معي 
39 ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن ان تعبر عني هذا الكأس. ولكن ليس كما اريد أنا بل كما تريد انت .
في هذه الصفحة وردت جملة  وخر على وجهه
ما ذا يقصد بها ان لم يكن سجود 
وحتى لا تملوا مني من كثر الاسئلة لان اسئلة كثيرة تدور في ذهني وحتى لا يصير في  الصفحة جدال  
هل لديكم مرجع صحيح على النت  اعود اليه او اقرأ منه  على مهلي وفيه امثلة لتقريب المعنى حتى استوعبه جيدا  يشرح لي شرح وافي لمعاني العهد الجديد 
وما يحتوي

مشكوريين


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> في هذه الصفحة وردت جملة وخر على وجهه
> ما ذا يقصد بها ان لم يكن سجود


 
ليس يجب ان يكون المعنى انه سجد فيمكن ان تكون هذه عادته فى الصلاة و ايضا يمكن ان يكون وقع و ليس شرطا ان يكون سجودا



> وحتى لا تملوا مني من كثر الاسئلة لان اسئلة كثيرة تدور في ذهني وحتى لا يصير في الصفحة جدال
> هل لديكم مرجع صحيح على النت اعود اليه او اقرأ منه على مهلي وفيه امثلة لتقريب المعنى حتى استوعبه جيدا يشرح لي شرح وافي لمعاني العهد الجديد
> وما يحتوي


 
http://www.christpal.com/newtafsser/index.htm


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*هذا لا يعتبر سجود*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي حب وسلام*



حب وسلام قال:


> مشكوريين حبايبي على الردود , وعلى لطفكم
> قرأت في العهد الجديد
> في انجيل متىالاصحاح السادس والعشرون 28
> فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جدا حتى الموت امكثوا هاهنا واسهروا معي
> ...


*هذاهو النص الكامل*
*ثُمَّ سبَّحوا وخَرَجوا إلى جبَلِ الزَّيْتونِ. **وقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ:في هذِهِ اللَّيلَةِ ستَترُكوني..كُلُّكُم، فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: سَأضرِبُ الرّاعيَ، فتَتَبدَّدُ خِرافُ القَطيعِ. **ولكِنْ بَعدَ قيامَتي مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ أسبُقُكُم إلى الجليلِ. **فقالَ بُطرُسُ: لَو تَركوكَ كُلٌّهُم، فأنا لن أترُكَكَ. **فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: في هذِهِ اللَّيلَةِ، قَبلَ أن يَصيحَ الدّيكُ، تُنكِرُني ثلاثَ مرّاتٍ. **فأجابَهُ بُطرُسُ: لا أُنكِرُكَ وإنْ كانَ علَيَّ أن أموتَ معَكَ. وهكذا قالَ التَّلاميذُ كُلٌّهُم. **ثُمَّ جاءَ يَسوعُ معَ تلاميذِهِ إلى موضِعٍ اَسمُهُ جَتْسِماني، فقالَ لهُم: أُقعُدوا هُنا، حتّى? أذهَبَ وأُصلِّيَ هُناكَ. *
*وأخَذَ مَعهُ بُطرُسَ واَبنيْ زَبَدي، وبَدأَ يَشعُرُ بالحُزنِ والكآبَةِ. **فقالَ لهُم: نفسي حَزينَةٌ حتّى? الموتِ. اَنتَظِروا هُنا واَسهَروا مَعي. **واَبتَعَدَ عنهُم قَليلاً واَرتَمى على وجهِهِ وصلَّى فَقالَ: إنْ أمكَنَ يا أبـي، فلْتَعبُرْ عنِّي هذِهِ الكأسُ. ولكن لا كما أنا أُريدُ، بل كما أنتَ تُريدُ. *

*أما بخصوص نقطة*
*واَبتَعَدَ عنهُم قَليلاً واَرتَمى على وجهِهِ وصلَّى فَقالَ: إنْ أمكَنَ يا أبـي، فلْتَعبُرْ عنِّي هذِهِ الكأسُ. ولكن لا كما أنا أُريدُ، بل كما أنتَ تُريدُ. *

*هنا لايعتبر هذا سجود*
*فالسجود دائماً يكون بين العبد وسيدة والمملوك ومالكه*

*أما هذا لا يعتبر سجود*
*قد نقول عليه مناجاة صلاة*
*من الله الأبن الي الله الأب*

*فأنت كثيراً ترتمي في حضن والدك وتحت قدميه تجلس *
*فهل هذا يقلل من شأنك*
*بالطبع لا فهو بما أنه والدك وأنت أبنه فلا تقليل بينكم فأنت منه *
*وهو بدونك لن يكون أبوك*
*أوك فهذا لا يعتبر سجود*​
*وأخيراً يا أخي حب وسلام*
*أسأل ونحن بعون الله سنجيب*
*فهذا هو هدف قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*

*سلام*​​


----------



## حيدر صالح (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*1_ ما معنى العهد القديم؟ 
2_ ما معنى الرب ؟ 
3_ لماذا سميت السماء سماءا ؟ والارض ارضا ؟*


----------



## حب وسلام (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حبايبي _فادي_ امير  
شكرا لكم على الردود


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حيدر صالح قال:


> *1_ ما معنى العهد القديم؟ *
> *2_ ما معنى الرب ؟ *
> *3_ لماذا سميت السماء سماءا ؟ والارض ارضا ؟*


 
رينا عليك هنا
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9113

بلاش تشتيت للموضوع


----------

